# Rigid + Alt BarSS



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I am looking for inspiration and would love to try alt bars. Stem length and angle info would be nice too. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

What alt bars? I've used 17,27,40 degree sweeps and drop bars....Marys are easily my favorite especially on the SS but drops are fun in a scary kind of way...They all set up different I'd be happy to share my experiences


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i am thinking of a mary knock-off, the space off road 2. cosidered a drop bar but i think road levers is a prerequisite, so that's not happening. i am wondering though if my 70mm stem is long enough for an alt bar config.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Carbon/Kevlar Ragley Carnegie's work well for me. 685mm, 25 degree sweep, 31.8mm rise with a bit of forward sweep and I use them with a Thomson 90mm 10 degree stem inverted.

edit to add: I previously used Salsa ProMoto carbon bars with 17 degree sweep, no rise and also on a 90mm stem. The Ragleys stretch me a little bit further, but they're designed so that you won't need to change your stem if you swap from standard bars.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> i am thinking of a mary knock-off, the gary off road 2. cosidered a drop bar but i think road levers is a prerequisite, so that's not happening. i am wondering though if my 70mm stem is long enough for an alt bar config.


The marys forward sweep, not sure about the Gary? This means you can use your current stem...although I personally find 10-20mm longer works well as the different hand position can "feel" like you are closer in reach. On my trail bike I still use a short stem as I like the upright feel.
The tilt of the bars is the most important thing, even a slight tilt changes the bar feel and height quite a lot. I like mine tilted quite a lot but you'll need to play with them and see.

You would need brakes specific to drops to go that route.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Stevob said:


> edit to add: I previously used Salsa ProMoto carbon bars with 17 degree sweep, no rise and also on a 90mm stem. The Ragleys stretch me a little bit further, but they're designed so that you won't need to change your stem if you swap from standard bars.


thanks steve, nice info and those ragley's are beaut. i am currently using 50mm on riser and the thing is dialed, so i still have to see if 70mm is good enough (hopefully).


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

ferday said:


> The marys forward sweep, not sure about the Gary?


sorry i meant origin8 space and not gary :madman: although i looked at the gary but like i said, i don't think i can get away without using a road lever. then i have to wrap my bars and be hipster like erik.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My 44 Bikes SnakeDriver with 50mm Titec stem and a set of Ragley Carnegie Bars

Feels mighty nice.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I am not a huge fan of alt bars. I've had both of Misfit Pscyles FU bars, the Mary and something else... I liked the FU2 the best and used it for over a year. Then I put a riser with a 5 degree sweep on my commuter and I noticed I was getting more torque on it than my wider FU2. The Mary and the FUbar had too much sweep. 100mm on the FUbars, 80mm with the Mary, by the way, don't remember the angle, but not much. 15 or 5 degrees.

I had a WTB drop bar too. Drop bars are pretty cool for descending. Once you are in the hooks you can keep your hands really loose without much risk of losing control. But I hated climbing with them, or navigating tech sections. 

So **** it. 660mm flat/risers are where it is at. As in the minimum. I have a 29" bar on my SS right now and I think it is amazing. Probably can't go much wider though, or I'll have to put my face on the stem. I use a 90mm stem with the 29" bar and 660 gets the 80mm. Makes no sense, I know...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i do have 28" bars and love it too except that i do experience numbness, tingling fingers once in a while. 

maybe i'll hate the alts or maybe not, i think it is worth the gamble. carnegies are sure drool worthy, and quite impressed with that 50mm stem. anyone willing to do a trade?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Misfit FME on it's way to me for a early 90's Blizzard build I am doing, they work with mtb brake levers. They are selling for $20 right now, FME Bar Handlebar - PSYCLESTORE , an inexpensive way for you to try drops.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've used Marys, Origin 8 Space Bar OR (now on my SSCX bike), and am currently running Misfit FUbars (with 100mm stem) on my Dissent, and they are perfect. I just wish I could get them in Carbon...

I'm looking hard at the Carnegie Carbons, less sweep (25mm vs 33mm on the FUbar), but more rise (31mm vs 26mm) and wider.

*Stevob- * How do the Carnegies ride? Any better or worse than a aluminum bar?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

rob1035 said:


> *Stevob- * How do the Carnegies ride? Any better or worse than a aluminum bar?


I feel that they ride much better than the carbon Salsa bars I had. A little wider, giving more leverage for climbing, and (for me at least) the perfect amount of sweep back. I bought these bars looking for something stronger than the Salsa bars, with better climbing traits (width and sweep) and I got that but what I didn't expect from them was a huge increase in downhill control. I've gained so much more speed downhill now that I'm using the Carnegie's. Downhills were always my weak point. Now I'm just as fast (if not faster) than most of my mates who use squishy forks.

As for comfort, there's no comparison between these and my aluminium Mary bars. The Carnegie's win hands down.

The only downside is that the paint on mine is cracking, and they're yellowing a little too. They come in black paint or raw kelvar finishes also.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd like to give the Salsa Bend bars a go. The Carnegies are great, but I wouldn't mind a slighly wider bar for trail riding and leverage - something the Salsa Bend bars offer.

The Carnegies are an improvement on the On-One Mary Bars IMHO because they are a bit wider than Mary Bars.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mary with a 70mm stem (I think it is short whatever length it is). I run the stem upside down for lower handlebar height. For me this is the killer technical AZ trail setup: rocky, tight, steep and loose.



I have used the fleegle and all assortments of handlebars from original Tange Prestige high bend cromo bars in the late 80's through no bend bars in the 90's through all kids of riser in the late 90's early aughts to the fleegle then the mary. The mary is hands down the best bar I have used since and especially so on a rigid application (which prior to fat front I was just using a standard 29er wheel and tire but it also is well suited to the fat front),


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

MMcG said:


> I'd like to give the Salsa Bend bars a go. The Carnegies are great, but I wouldn't mind a slighly wider bar for trail riding and leverage - something the Salsa Bend bars offer.
> 
> The Carnegies are an improvement on the On-One Mary Bars IMHO because they are a bit wider than Mary Bars.


I have a Salsa Bend in the 23 bend, they aren't as bent as the Mary and aren't that much wider either. I will try to get a picture of them overlayed tomorrow.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

rockcrusher said:


> I have used the fleegle and all assortments of handlebars from original Tange Prestige high bend cromo bars in the late 80's through no bend bars in the 90's through all kids of riser in the late 90's early aughts to the fleegle then the mary. The mary is hands down the best bar I have used since and especially so on a rigid application (which prior to fat front I was just using a standard 29er wheel and tire but it also is well suited to the fat front),


Blah, blah... is that The Enabler you got there?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

umarth said:


> Blah, blah... is that The Enabler you got there?


soitenly is. Have had one ride on the setup, pretty amazing.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

rockcrusher said:


> soitenly is. Have had one ride on the setup, pretty amazing.


Anything with a 2.4 tire? I've been thinking about picking one up, mainly for the water bottle bosses, but the peeps I am hearing is that the ****er is stiff.

Sweet bike. Wish I had something like it. But I spend all my money convincing ex girlfriends to go with my to Swahili.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> sorry i meant origin8 space and not gary :madman: although i looked at the gary but like i said, i don't think i can get away without using a road lever. then i have to wrap my bars and be hipster like erik.


You called? rft:

I think I've been riding the Origin8 Gary dirt drops for about a month now? I like them a lot. Not something I would put on a mountain bike that sees technical stuff, because like umarth said, they're not so great for that. I like them for ascents as well as descents too though, because I don't even have to grip them while descending, and the drops give a lot of leverage for climbing. They're made for either a 25.4 or 31.8 stem, so that shouldn't give you problems.

That said, I do run drop-specific brake levers. But that's also because there are no v-brake or disc bosses on the bike ('73 Schwinn Le Tour), so it's a lot simpler to just go with roadie-specific levers and brakes. I think you could run some flat-bar levers if you wanted to, though. They would obviously work on the top of the bar, and there's plenty of space on the drops if you wanted to be weird and mount the levers on the bottom of the drops instead.

I can't remember how wide they are, pretty sure it's 530mm at the tips of the drops. They've got 135mm reach with 80mm of drop, and 15 degrees of flair from the top of the drop to the bottom. The very end of the drop portion is pretty flexy, so that makes rough riding on 28mm tires a bit nicer.

Bonus? My roadie buddy hates the look of them, and says that I should just put some conventional drops on the bike. Hell nah I won't.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

umarth said:


> Anything with a 2.4 tire? I've been thinking about picking one up, mainly for the water bottle bosses, but the peeps I am hearing is that the ****er is stiff.
> 
> Sweet bike. Wish I had something like it. But I spend all my money convincing ex girlfriends to go with my to Swahili.


The Enabler rides better than the KM fork it replaced on my bike.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

umarth said:


> Anything with a 2.4 tire? I've been thinking about picking one up, mainly for the water bottle bosses, but the peeps I am hearing is that the ****er is stiff.
> 
> Sweet bike. Wish I had something like it. But I spend all my money convincing ex girlfriends to go with my to Swahili.


I wish i had a front 29er wheel to fit on there but it will have to wait as funds are short right now to build another wheel.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> The Enabler rides better than the KM fork it replaced on my bike.


Sure, but the KM's stock fork is the stiffest ever. I rode one for a year and then was surprised that my 26" fork was soo much smoother. The rumor I heard on the Enabler is that the design is a little beefed up because of the eyelets.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

erik1245 said:


> That said, I do run drop-specific brake levers. But that's also because there are no v-brake or disc bosses on the bike ('73 Schwinn Le Tour), so it's a lot simpler to just go with roadie-specific levers and brakes.


Tektro makes a long travel lever (520?) that is comfortable and works well. V brakes and discs should never be a reason not to use a drop bar. Especially if you have a SS setup.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

umarth said:


> Tektro makes a long travel lever (520?) that is comfortable and works well. V brakes and discs should never be a reason not to use a drop bar. Especially if you have a SS setup.


RL 520!:thumbsup:


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

erik1245 said:


> I think I've been riding the Origin8 Gary dirt drops for about a month now?


I put Gary's on my Surly earlier this year:










At first I thought they were the bee's knees, but after the weather warmed up, and commuting miles started to overcome dirt road miles, I'm ready to take them off. Riding on the hoods sucks - but I guess everyone already knew that.

Any pics of your setup? I swear the other Gary's I've seen looked a lot shallower w/ more flare (more towards WTB drops).


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

umarth said:


> Tektro makes a long travel lever (520?) that is comfortable and works well. V brakes and discs should never be a reason not to use a drop bar. Especially if you have a SS setup.


I didn't know that at the time.... And I was really wanting to try the dirt drops, and I wanted to do the build on Craigslist.... So I found some Cane Creek SCR-5 levers for $20.



wuzilla said:


> I put Gary's on my Surly earlier this year:
> 
> [pic]
> 
> ...


I've found that riding on the hoods is different.... Not exactly suckish, but it does take some getting used to. The Cane Creek hoods are way shorter/fatter than the Shimano hoods on my road bike though. I've always read that dirt drops are usually designed to be used more in the drops and tops than anywhere else anyways. Side by side, my road bike and my fixed gear with the Gary's have pretty much the same exact reach down to the drops. The flare does make it easier to ride in the drops though.

Here's one of the first photos I took of the set-up.... I'll take a nicer photo eventually....


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

wuzilla said:


> I swear the other Gary's I've seen looked a lot shallower w/ more flare (more towards WTB drops).


There have been two versions of the Gary, and so vastly different from each other that it is weird they used the same name


----------



## TrailNRG (Jul 21, 2010)

Man, I'd love to find a pair of those Carnegie's to try out, they look great!


----------



## Technogator (Aug 22, 2011)

Just ordered the Salsa Bend 2 bars with the 25mm sweep and a 90mm Thomson X4 with a10 degree rise. I'm hoping this feels right for my new Ventana El Com.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> I have a Misfit FME on it's way to me for a early 90's Blizzard build I am doing, they work with mtb brake levers. They are selling for $20 right now, FME Bar Handlebar - PSYCLESTORE , an inexpensive way for you to try drops.


i would love to see that blizzard when its done. funny thing, it is cheaper to buy it in USD than in CAD$


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

It's got a minty XT drivetrain that shall remain on so I won't be able to post it in this forum, I'll post it in the Rocky forum next week after the bar arrives. The bike is being repurposed.

I purchased in USD, I have a frame and fork coming also, that are SS. I wonder if Misfit deal with overseas manufacturers in USD?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> It's got a minty XT drivetrain that shall remain on so I won't be able to post it in this forum, I'll post it in the Rocky forum next week after the bar arrives. The bike is being repurposed.
> 
> I purchased in USD, I have a frame and fork coming also, that are SS. I wonder if Misfit deal with overseas manufacturers in USD?


We want photos of the bike, dammit. We're ok with geared bikes.

Most of the time.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*review*

got mine and loving it. i like the knee clearance when cranking off the saddle, plenty wide and hands is in relaxed position. mind you, this is my commuter so i can't relate it when going downhill and turning on technicals. downside for me is it turns slow and understeer, maybe not used to it still. but for commuting on straights, leverage and knee clearance, i give it 4/5. :thumbsup:

using 70mm stem with 0 deg rise.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> got mine and loving it. i like the knee clearance when cranking off the saddle, plenty wide and hands is in relaxed position. mind you, this is my commuter so i can't relate it when going downhill and turning on technicals. downside for me is it turns slow and understeer, maybe not used to it still. but for commuting on straights, leverage and knee clearance, i give it 4/5. :thumbsup:
> 
> using 70mm stem with 0 deg rise.


OMG that Breezer is DOPE! I can never find anything good like that to build up as a 2nd bike.

I just received my Salsa bend bars in 23 degree and an 80mm 25 degree Salsa Pro-Moto stem (replacement for the recalled Cro-Moto), and I am stoked to get them on my XXIX this weekend. I went with the higher rise stem to try to get my bar height up a bit, mine is the non-suspension corrected version and with the short head tube on the medium I stuggle with getting my bars up enough to not cause lower back pain without using a ton of spacers. I'll post a pic when I get them mounted up.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

I've got the Carnegie carbon bar on my GF Rig. Had a carbon bar with a slight arc prior to this. Both were good, but I have less fatigue with this one. Great control, great feel, and looks like a "townie" bike (so says a buddy of mine.)


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

fishcreek, that is a sick ride! clean lines, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

^yep


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Very nice Breezer fishcreek but how the hell is that bike standing upright by itself?


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

Origin8 bar/stem for me

They are so comfy It's rediculous!:thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Ragley Carnegies*

I've got the Carnegies on my Singular Swift and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

I have tried Marys, too flexy by far; Carnegies, not enough control space leaving my brakes too close to my grips; and Fubars which have turned me back into a rigid riding monster. Don't worry about specifics, what works for me in stem length and pitch of the bars may not for you. I tend to prefer a short effective stem and bars that turn down at the ends even when using conventional bars so I have about fifteen degrees of downturn and use a 100mm stem which puts my hands around where a 60-70 stem would put me with a nine degree conventional bar.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Lord Humongous said:


> ...Carnegies, not enough control space leaving my brakes too close to my grips...


I'd love to know how freakishly long your grips are.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

LittleBuddy said:


>


beautiful sawyer, man :thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Inverted my Ragley Carnegie Bars and paired em up with a 50mm Titec Stem - really comfortable configuration.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I just realized that I may actually have an "alt" bar fetish. I just received the Misfit FME, it's the one in the back. I needed it because it's _unlike_ any other bar I own.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I have these bars because traditional bend road drops are for freaks and weirdos


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

for SS bikes intended for the track the bar needs an "alt" bend also


----------



## Technogator (Aug 22, 2011)

*Salsa Bend 2 Bars*

Not sure I'm completely satisfied. I like the sweep. Not sure I have enough rise. Using a 90mm,10 degree stem. The bars seem wide at 715mm. May cut them down 10mm per side.


----------



## Mr_Nice_Guy (Nov 9, 2010)

Technogator said:


> Not sure I'm completely satisfied. I like the sweep. Not sure I have enough rise. Using a 90mm,10 degree stem. The bars seem wide at 715mm. May cut them down 10mm per side.


I just got a set as well, I like them but I also swapped out my stem for a Salsa Pro-Moto 80mm 25 degree rise and it got them up where I needed them. I was coming off a 1.5" riser bar and a 90mm x 6 degree rise stem. I was afraid the stubby high-rise stem would look goofy, it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Technogator (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr_Nice_Guy said:


> I just got a set as well, I like them but I also swapped out my stem for a Salsa Pro-Moto 80mm 25 degree rise and it got them up where I needed them. I was coming off a 1.5" riser bar and a 90mm x 6 degree rise stem. I was afraid the stubby high-rise stem would look goofy, it doesn't look bad at all.


Thanks. Check out the Ventana setup thread for more pics.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Saddle Up said:


> I just realized that I may actually have an "alt" bar fetish. I just received the Misfit FME, it's the one in the back. I needed it because it's _unlike_ any other bar I own.


got enough bars there?  how wide are those soma's?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

one 490mm in black and 520mm silver and black


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

*warning geared content*

the Blizzard as requested. The idea with this bar was to shorten the reach. Ideally I ride 16.5"-18" bikes, this 19" was just slightly long. I have long legs for my height so standover is rarely an issue. I tried the FME in the drop position, the reach was okay but it was needlessly low. With the bar on the rise this bike is supremely comfortable and a real gas to ride.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

The Ragley Carnegie's in a riser, carbon look like the ticket! Rise and back sweep...Heaven.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Carnegie's are on sale at Chain Reaction with FREE shipping. :thumbsup:


----------



## bennymack (Dec 14, 2008)

Saddle Up said:


> I just realized that I may actually have an "alt" bar fetish. I just received the Misfit FME, it's the one in the back. I needed it because it's _unlike_ any other bar I own.


What bar is the second to last one there? Between the last sparrow and the FME? Thanks!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm rocking Misfit's FUbar, and really like them, but would like something wider (they are 635mm). Maybe the Salsa?


----------



## bennymack (Dec 14, 2008)

bennymack said:


> What bar is the second to last one there? Between the last sparrow and the FME? Thanks!


PMed Saddle Up and found that the 4th bar is an FSA Metropolis. Thanks, Saddle Up! I'm so putting one on my SS commuter.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> Carnegie's are on sale at Chain Reaction with FREE shipping. :thumbsup:


They've been that price forever, but the free shipping is a big bonus.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

rob1035 said:


> I'm rocking Misfit's FUbar, and really like them, but would like something wider (they are 635mm). Maybe the Salsa?


 I love mine!!!!
I couldn't imagine going back to reg style bars..


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I finally swapped out my too narrow old-school flat bar to a Felt Albert bar I found on ebay.

















Man, I can't believe I rode so long on the old bar! A buddy loaned me a bike with a "typical bar", and it actually took a while for my wrists to get used the lack of sweep.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Previous alt bars: Mary, Mary-like custom ti, Titec h-bar, Carnegie carbon, and an Origin8 Space OR2 (on current SS rigid). Ran a Mary for awhile and loved it so much I got a ti version built for me but a bit wider. It broke pretty fast. Got the Titec h-bar b/c it was a bit wider than Mary - ok, but very heavy, very stiff, and very ugly. After one ride on the Carnegie carbon bar, I sold it - not enough sweep and felt flimsy IMO (and I like carbon bars). The Space OR2 is basically perfect for me, although I'd prefer carbon for the comfort. Weight and looks is better than Titec h-bar and seems more comfy (relatively speaking). If I couldn't get the Space OR2 (tough to find), I'd probably put my Monkeylite 710 carbon riser on instead.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a set of Origin8 "Classique Tour" bars which are apparently "off road rated" I've ridden them upside down and right side up, both were comfy. I'll post a pic later this afternoon.


----------



## Lenz43 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have two sets of carnegie's on geared and suspended bikes, On the SS bikes I like my Jones bars:


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

The N9 loves the Carnegie's :thumbsup:
.


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

What is up with this current trend of ridiculously swept back bars on mountain bikes? do any of you guys ride aggressively? I just can't imagine using anything but a wide riser for aggressive mountain biking. Anything with more than 9º of backsweep makes me feel like I'm riding a cruiser. Terribad for climbing.

I'm curious about dirt drops though, they look like they could have some advantages but I personally feel like they look like @$$ with the slanted down drop levers on them.

Who started this trend??


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

TruTone said:


> What is up with this current trend of ridiculously swept back bars on mountain bikes? do any of you guys ride aggressively? I just can't imagine using anything but a wide riser for aggressive mountain biking. Anything with more than 9º of backsweep makes me feel like I'm riding a cruiser. Terribad for climbing.
> 
> I'm curious about dirt drops though, they look like they could have some advantages but I personally feel like they look like @$$ with the slanted down drop levers on them.
> 
> Who started this trend??


You have much to learn, young Padawan.


----------



## Houndog45 (Oct 27, 2010)

TruTone said:


> What is up with this current trend of ridiculously swept back bars on mountain bikes? do any of you guys ride aggressively? I just can't imagine using anything but a wide riser for aggressive mountain biking. Anything with more than 9º of backsweep makes me feel like I'm riding a cruiser. Terribad for climbing.
> 
> I'm curious about dirt drops though, they look like they could have some advantages but I personally feel like they look like @$$ with the slanted down drop levers on them.
> 
> Who started this trend??


 I can ride plenty "agressive" with mine...I find them better for climbing as well..


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

TruTone said:


> What is up with this current trend of ridiculously swept back bars on mountain bikes? do any of you guys ride aggressively? I just can't imagine using anything but a wide riser for aggressive mountain biking.


My other bikes are Tazer VP with chromag 760 bar, Tracer 2 with 750 Spank bar and Banshee WC with Loaded 780 bar.
I don't feel less aggressive with that bar, I do everything with it and I just like it


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

The On-One Mary is very similar to the Origin8 Space OR2. same sweep, reach and width.










The Space OR2 has longer grip area though.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

In the spirit of cheapness...my Dawes "Huffy" is sporting Nashbar Comfort Mountain bars cut to 680mm with a 30* sweep with a generic 100mm x 8* stem


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mtnbiker72 said:


> In the spirit of cheapness...my Dawes "Huffy" is sporting Nashbar Comfort Mountain bars cut to 680mm with a 30* sweep with a generic 100mm x 8* stem


That bike is so cool, nice work.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Or2 ftw!*



fishcreek said:


> The On-One Mary is very similar to the Origin8 Space OR2. same sweep, reach and width.
> [/IMG]
> 
> The Space OR2 has longer grip area though.


My OR2 is wider than my Mary (at least 10mm wider). When I bought the OR2, I was surprised that its packaging listed the width as 675mm (IIRC) - Origin8's website lists it as 655mm.

Also, just from the feel/look, I'm not convinced the OR2 has quite as much backsweep as the Mary (though it still has among the most). But maybe.

The OR2 is heavier and available in 31.8 (i.e., significantly stronger/stiffer). I believe the Mary was eventually deemed not fit for off-road abuse by its maker.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Rigid + Alt Bar SS*

I dig my bars (Black Sheep)... wide and offer a bit of compliance.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have some experimenting to do.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Not on a rigid but...


Singular Swift with Mary BArs by paulfulford, on Flickr

I find that they put my wrists in a more comfortable position than conventional bars, especially for longer rides


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

mtnbiker72 said:


> In the spirit of cheapness...my Dawes "Huffy" is sporting Nashbar Comfort Mountain bars cut to 680mm with a 30* sweep with a generic 100mm x 8* stem


Where'd you get those Huffy decals?


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

donmeredith74 said:


> I dig my bars (Black Sheep)... wide and offer a bit of compliance.
> 
> View attachment 662471


It'd be good to see more of that bike!


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Rigid + Alt Bar SS*

James-O,

You don't have to ask me 2x to show more photos of the Black Sheep!


----------



## abaris (Feb 13, 2010)

Has anyone used Clarence bars?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

pulsepro said:


> Where'd you get those Huffy decals?


Ebay

Huffy 4130 Stickers Decals White, Silver & Black. | eBay


----------

